# dogs first season, pro blem?



## pepper2017 (Mar 22, 2019)

My 15 month has come into season in the last couple of days and seemed fine, however this morning she is off food (never happens!) and was a bit shaky and now is just sleeping, she doesn't want to get up. Anyone have any experience of this? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen them get more vocal, and demand a little more attention during a heat, but never shaky. 
I would run her by the vet, to make sure she doesn't have something else going on.


----------

